# Thoughts on Strobe Cream and Fast Response Eye Cream?



## AudreyNicole (Mar 25, 2007)

I went to a MAC seminar yesterday and up until then I was not really familiar with any of MAC skincare.  I have sensitive/acne prone skin, and I am interesed in getting strobe cream but I am afraid it will break me out.  Anyone had a problem with this?  And then there is the fast eye response cream.  I am interested in this too, but it is kind of expensive.  If I hear enough raves, I might cave and get it.... anyone love this?  Hate it?  Anything similar anywhere?

I did pick up Prep and Prime Face yesterday which I tried to day and like.  Now, if I can keep the breaksouts away, I will be one happy girl!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 25, 2007)

I really like MAC's strobe cream. I put on Cetaphil's moisturizing cream followed by MAC's strobe cream which gives my skin a nice glow. HTH


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 25, 2007)

i never had problems with Strobe Cream.. i use it w/ creme blushes and its great =) never tried the eye cream tho


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 25, 2007)

Strobe Cream does break me out, and not much does. I haven't run into anyone else who has that problem, but it's _definitely _the Strobe Cream. I still use it, though, but not all over my face. I just pat it over my cheeks, down my nose and on my temples. And I make sure I wash WELL at night. So far so good with this plan...

HTH.


----------



## vicuna1 (Mar 25, 2007)

My face can break out easily, but Strobe Cream hasn't done it yet, though I only put it on occasionally. Every day use may be different. Compare to Maybelline Matte Mousse in that within hours of putting on, my face starts breaking out.


----------



## carol (Mar 25, 2007)

I like strobe cream.  In small doses, though.  Little dabs here and there, otherwise I look like a grease ball.  I haven't broken out because of it yet.

Fast response eye cream does almost nothing for me.  Unless the areas under my eyes are *really* puffy, I don't notice much of a difference after using it.  The only plus side is that it does moisturize right under my eye where my skin's pretty dry, but I imagine a cheaper alternative could be found for this purpose.  Not worth the $$ in my opinion.


----------



## kittykat69er (Mar 25, 2007)

Fast response eye cream is really nice under my eyes as a prep for concealer because IIRC it has silicone in it, but could never replace my night eye cream.

As far as strobe cream goes, if you get it, let me know!  I have a sample that I'm too scared to try using... my skin hates me


----------



## eco (Mar 25, 2007)

I bought strobe cream after my barbie makeover- the manager who did my mu swears by it and convinced me.  she claims to be all about healthy skin, etc, etc.

well, I am acne prone and i've been keeping it under control lately.  I have been using strobe cream everyday since march 13, and I have noticed an IMPROVEMENT in my skin!  not one breakout!  I only need to use a little bit, compared to the massive amount of moisturizer my face normally requires.  I was under the impression it was used to highlight areas, but the ma told me to use it just like moisturizer, and to apply it over my makeup as highlight, or mix additional with my foundation.  I just think of it as a really good (and unfort. exprensive) moisturizer.  

The ma also told me that it's chock full of really great vitamins along with green tea.  I've noticed Olay and a few other drugstore brands have vitamin packed moiturizers that retail for about $20, so for $10 bucks more, I'm happy with strobe cream.  

As far as the fast response eye cream goes, I bought a small one that came with the try on packs, and I wasn't overly impressed.  I've used it a bunch of times, but didn't REALLY notice any major differences.  it does feel good, and a little goes a long way.  I agree with the other poster that it is great prep for concealer, but I don't always wear concealer.  hope this helps!


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 25, 2007)

The eye cream is great! I used to have dry lids, and the skin under my eyes were a bit dry too.. I used to have to pack TONS on moisturizer on them, this resulted in puffiness.. But after an MA gave me a sample of FR, I was hooked! I love this stuff! It makes my lids soft, and no more dryness!


----------



## pixi (Mar 26, 2007)

fast response eye cream is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 definitely worth it for me, but i only got a little sample tube from ebay. when it finishes i'll probably just do the same again.


----------



## amoona (Mar 26, 2007)

Strobe Cream is GREAT! I use it everyday as a moisturizer. Seriously just go to the counter and rub some on the back of your hand and you'll fall in love.


----------



## lilifee (Mar 26, 2007)

I love strobe cream. I first got a sample from the Mac Counter to try it out- as I usually buy things first and then never use them.
So i allways mix it equally with my MS Make-up and use it over my daily moisturerizer. My skin looks great with it and it gets that dewy glow. I had no outbrakes with it, so i give it my thumps up and just bought a full size of it.


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eco* 

 
_I bought strobe cream after my barbie makeover- the manager who did my mu swears by it and convinced me.  she claims to be all about healthy skin, etc, etc.

well, I am acne prone and i've been keeping it under control lately.  I have been using strobe cream everyday since march 13, and I have noticed an IMPROVEMENT in my skin!  not one breakout!_

 
I'm so jealous. I LOVE the stuff, but it breaks me out. Damn. I'm so envious....


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eco* 

 
_I bought strobe cream after my barbie makeover- the manager who did my mu swears by it and convinced me.  she claims to be all about healthy skin, etc, etc.

well, I am acne prone and i've been keeping it under control lately.  I have been using strobe cream everyday since march 13, and I have noticed an IMPROVEMENT in my skin!  not one breakout!  I only need to use a little bit, compared to the massive amount of moisturizer my face normally requires.  I was under the impression it was used to highlight areas, but the ma told me to use it just like moisturizer, and to apply it over my makeup as highlight, or mix additional with my foundation.  I just think of it as a really good (and unfort. exprensive) moisturizer.  

The ma also told me that it's chock full of really great vitamins along with green tea.  I've noticed Olay and a few other drugstore brands have vitamin packed moiturizers that retail for about $20, so for $10 bucks more, I'm happy with strobe cream.  

As far as the fast response eye cream goes, I bought a small one that came with the try on packs, and I wasn't overly impressed.  I've used it a bunch of times, but didn't REALLY notice any major differences.  it does feel good, and a little goes a long way.  I agree with the other poster that it is great prep for concealer, but I don't always wear concealer.  hope this helps!_

 
Ok, I think you just sold  me on the strobe cream! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been looking for a good moistruizer, so I will give it a try!  At the seminar, the MA did one side of the models face with SC and one without.  The difference was amazing!


----------



## eco (Mar 26, 2007)

Audreynicole-

you should ask your MA for a small sample to just test it's reaction with your skin first.... it's better safe than sorry.  Acne prone skin reacts to all sorts of things and I would hate to see you spend $30 bucks and then get a breakout!!!  A sample would be a great indicator too because you really only need to use a little bit compared to regular moisturizers!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eco* 

 
_Audreynicole-

you should ask your MA for a small sample to just test it's reaction with your skin first.... it's better safe than sorry.  Acne prone skin reacts to all sorts of things and I would hate to see you spend $30 bucks and then get a breakout!!!  A sample would be a great indicator too because you really only need to use a little bit compared to regular moisturizers!_

 
That's a great idea!  I think I will do that, becuase like you said, I don't want to be sorry


----------



## lipshock (Mar 27, 2007)

I was always under the impression that Strobe Cream was NOT meant to replace your daily moisturizer but rather a product you used after your moisturizer and under your foundation (as a nice canvas for the foundation to be applied onto) or over your makeup to highlight certain areas or alone without any foundation, etc. to give your skin a nice pinky glow.

Am I wrong here?


----------



## eco (Mar 27, 2007)

that's exactly what I thought until the MA at my counter talked to me about it.  It can do all that, but can also be used as a moisturizer.  I kept saying "are you sure? I should use it everyday? instead of my moisturizer?" 

the ma is also the manager at the counter and I trust what she says.  I use it as a highlight over makeup, too.


----------

